# Taxi "service" in Mexico



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

There have been a few incidences in the Lack Chapala area with taxi cabs that I have had that I think others should be aware of. 
I hired a cab driver named Carlos to drive me to Guadalajara. I had used him several times before and he seemed very informative and nice. But this time that he took me to Costco and my bill was presented to me = he seemed to think that he could question me about what I purchased and why I needed to purchase it and was outraged at my bill. He was actually yelling at me about what I purchased and how it was not needed. I actually had to ask him to be quiet so that I could count out my money and pay my bill. 
I had used this man a lot in the past but because of his behavior, I did not call on his service again. 

The next time I called for a cab the driver came and Carlos was riding with him. He would not talk with me in the cab and when we got out of the cab I went to give him a hug and he told me that he did not hug people with short term memories. I had not idea what that meant. 

However, the diver that night was from the taxi cab service that is in the Ajijic plaza area and he was called to drive me home from a vets office. My dog was very sick and we took him to the vet. The Vet. sedated my dog and we wanted to take him home. The driver that was driving with Carlos riding shotgun would not drive me home from the vets because my dog was sick. None of the other cab drivers at the plaza would drive me either.
My question is this - what is service about? We expats get the "privileged" gift from the taxi cab drivers to ride in their cars if we buy what they think is right, if we do not have emergencies with pets, if we obey their unspoken rules of their transport? 
Here is my request - if you have a pet do not use any taxi service in the Ajjijic plaza. They do not want to be of service when needed to pet owners - then by all means lets not overtax their ability to be of service by withdrawing our need for them. Hate dogs and cats - then use them. Otherwise boycott them.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

surfrider said:


> There have been a few incidences in the Lack Chapala area with taxi cabs that I have had that I think others should be aware of.
> I hired a cab driver named Carlos to drive me to Guadalajara. I had used him several times before and he seemed very informative and nice. But this time that he took me to Costco and my bill was presented to me = he seemed to think that he could question me about what I purchased and why I needed to purchase it and was outraged at my bill. He was actually yelling at me about what I purchased and how it was not needed. I actually had to ask him to be quiet so that I could count out my money and pay my bill.
> I had used this man a lot in the past but because of his behavior, I did not call on his service again.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you had such a bad experience but there are two things that you must remember. First is that the cab drivers own their own cabs and have the right (just like in most cities in the states) to refuse to "service" any person that they want to. Secondly the cab driver has no idea what's wrong with your pet. All he sees is that there is a sick dog that you want to bring into their cab. If the dog makes a mess in the cab who has to clean it up? How long would the cab be 'out of service'? And, what kind of problems might that sick dog leave in his cab?

Just so you understand I don't agree with the cab driver about the purchases and I would have done similar in not calling him back again. The fact that you called for another cab and he came with him is not that unusual. Go to someplace like WalMart and have one of the outside workers take your cart and unload it into your car. After a few times you are his/her customer and the other packers will not approach if he/she is around.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Surf - As a former p/t NYC cabbie while I was in college, I can tell you we all had opinions about everything and we did not hesitate to share them. 

As to the issue of a sick pet, I had enough of sick people to want to refuse them rides in my cab, so I can sympathize with the Ajijic cabbie - although as an independent business person, I think his judgement is way off. He won't win any new clients if he gets reviews like this...not a smart move on his part. 

The suggestion of DIY trips to Costco, etc seems reasonable.

Question: Is there only one cab in Ajijic, I would think there are more than that.

Hope your pooch is getting better!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

surfrider said:


> There have been a few incidences in the Lack Chapala area with taxi cabs that I have had that I think others should be aware of.
> I hired a cab driver named Carlos to drive me to Guadalajara. I had used him several times before and he seemed very informative and nice. But this time that he took me to Costco and my bill was presented to me = he seemed to think that he could question me about what I purchased and why I needed to purchase it and was outraged at my bill. He was actually yelling at me about what I purchased and how it was not needed. I actually had to ask him to be quiet so that I could count out my money and pay my bill.
> I had used this man a lot in the past but because of his behavior, I did not call on his service again.
> 
> ...


 Just in case you have not figured it out, this guy is not showing up time and time again by chance. Taxi drivers do not ride around in with other taxi drivers. (you went to give a taxi driver a hug? how strange is that even in Mexico?)
Call another taxi company would be the most obvious thing to do, have you thought of that? Take a bus to Costco, I know it might be slumming a bit but you might just have some fun also. Make a change soon because this guy is stalking you.
P.S.Taxis are not required to take animals and have every right to deny service or charge more to cover the extra cost of cleaning and deoderizing the car.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I did not explain but I do understand about pets healthy or sick in being accepted into another persons car...private or public. 

I also understand and respect what the car/cab means to the cab driver. My personal friends here in Mexico are Mexican not Canadians or Americans. My neighbors are Mexican. The people - sights and sounds of Mexico are woven into my spirit.

Also I did not explain that going and coming from the Vets the cab drivers were told that if anything occurred that could damage their cab, I would pay a professional cleaning service to clean the cab. This was said in Spanish and in English, just to make sure that they understood that there was no risk to them. However, I would assume that they did not believe me about the cleaning. Plus my dog was unconscious both ways and was not throwing up or something like that.

There are lots of cabs in the Ajijic area. At the plaza there were five cabs and every one of them refused me transportation. That was discrimination either over the pet issue or over the Carlos cab driver with those cabs.

I called four different cab. The Wall-Mart cab drivers are my personal friends -- they live in the same town and very close to my home. Their families have been to my home and I even teach for free one of the special needs children of one of the cab drivers. But they were busy. That was real.

These cabs to the cab drivers are more important to them then their home. I know this is true. No, this was no miss understanding or lack of understanding and respect on my end. I think that the cab driver Carlos basically told the cabs in the plaza not to transport me...dog or not. Why - I have no idea other than he got mad because I stopped using him and wanted to get back at me. I think that the drivers at the plaza listened to Carlos and he has a emotional problem over the face that I did not use him after the Costco behavior. These cab drivers stick together and talk about their clients.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

surfrider said:


> I did not explain but I do understand about pets healthy or sick in being accepted into another persons car...private or public.
> 
> I also understand and respect what the car/cab means to the cab driver. My personal friends here in Mexico are Mexican not Canadians or Americans. My neighbors are Mexican. The people - sights and sounds of Mexico are woven into my spirit.
> 
> ...


It is not discrimination, they are not required to carry pets. And an unconscious pet on top of it all. You never mentioned the unconscious part and I back the taxi drivers 100% on this one. I mean here you are carrying a limp dog that in their eyes might just be dead, and trying to flag down a taxi. Good luck on that. You should have left it overnight at the vet´s.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Re the dogs in taxis issue. I have a friend here in Mexico City who has the cutest little dog but no car. He's told me that if he wants to go somewhere with the dog in tow, almost no taxis will stop and give him (and his pet) a ride.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's the safety issues involved. Here's what you said, surfrider:

"But this time that he took me to Costco and my bill was presented to me = he seemed to think that he could question me about what I purchased and why I needed to purchase it and was outraged at my bill. He was actually yelling at me about what I purchased and how it was not needed. *I actually had to ask him to be quiet so that I could count out my money and pay my bill."*

and:

*"These cab drivers stick together and talk about their clients."*

Any taxi driver is providing a service, they're not "your frens". Nobody rides for free, no matter what they say to you. When you go shopping , or to the bank, or anywhere else, just tell them you won't be long, and let them go find a spot to park. Outside, not with you. Period.

You actually take your taxi driver SHOPPING with you? And then pull out a fat wad of cash and peel out money in front of him, to pay a bill that might be more than he makes in a week?? Did you buy a t-shirt with a big red target on the front and back?

When taxi drivers don't have people to take somewhere, they usually congregate in a nice shady spot, clean their taxis, and GOSSIP. They are worse than a coffee klatch. Many times, the same taxi drivers are brothers, cousins, cuñados, etc. Within a few hours, every taxi driver in town knows your business, and within a day, so do all of their families and neighbors. In two days, most of the town.

Start acting smart, and be safe.


-


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Here's the safety issues involved. Here's what you said, surfrider:
> 
> 
> You actually take your taxi driver SHOPPING with you? And then pull out a fat wad of cash and peel out money in front of him, to pay a bill that might be more than he makes in a week?? Did you buy a t-shirt with a big red target on the front and back?
> ...


 Good catch carlos on taking the taxi driver into the store. I missed that part. 
Pure insanity and ignorance to put it mildly.. "Oh,they are my friends!" Right, try and remember that when you wake up with lumps on your head and your money missing.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Here's the safety issues involved. Here's what you said, surfrider:
> 
> ...Within a few hours, every taxi driver in town knows your business, and within a day, so do all of their families and neighbors. In two days, most of the town.
> 
> ...


It seems once again of the case of you live in their house, you play by their rules. GC points this out. There is no way any one person will change the "system" so knowing that, the individual needs to adapt/change.

Unlike NYC, Chicago, Detroit, LA, DC - you live in a small town and you need to be aware you cannot get lost in it - where I live, altho it is larger city, it is also just a small town, and even here, I need to be cognizant - I can only imagine what it is like being a ****** in Chapala!

Also the wad of cash thing - that's goes for anyone anywhere at any time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FHBOY said:


> ...... I can only imagine what it is like being a ****** in Chapala!........



Huh???


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

FWIW we have been refused a cab ride from the Vancouver airport when we get off the plane with 2 cats in carriers. They are Middle Eastern drivers. Fortunately, we just go down the line until someone accepts us.

But I never involve locals in my shopping in stores. They are not your friends, but paid servants. Friendly servants to be sure but they are there for the money.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

kcowan said:


> FWIW we have been refused a cab ride from the Vancouver airport when we get off the plane with 2 cats in carriers. They are Middle Eastern drivers. Fortunately, we just go down the line until someone accepts us.
> 
> But I never involve locals in my shopping in stores. They are not your friends, but paid servants. Friendly servants to be sure but they are there for the money.


The lady who works for me also does most of the shopping for me. She is most definitely not a servant though, paid or otherwise

WashDC/SMA


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

DNP said:


> The lady who works for me also does most of the shopping for me. She is most definitely not a servant though, paid or otherwise
> 
> WashDC/SMA


From what I've observed, one of the huge challenges for expats living in Mexico who hire household help face is the traditional (in Mexico) relationship between the help and the person who employs them. I always encourage such persons to follow the lead, example of middle and upper class Mexican families who have help. The help are servants, there's no doubt about it and when someone, an expat, comes onto the scene and attempts to alter the relationship and make it into a friendship the hired help is often confused, uncomfortable and in instances some will take advantage of the employer for changing the traditional relationship.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> From what I've observed, one of the huge challenges for expats living in Mexico who hire household help face is the traditional (in Mexico) relationship between the help and the person who employs them. I always encourage such persons to follow the lead, example of middle and upper class Mexican families who have help. The help are servants, there's no doubt about it and when someone, an expat, comes onto the scene and attempts to alter the relationship and make it into a friendship the hired help is often confused, uncomfortable and in instances some will take advantage of the employer for changing the traditional relationship.


The lady who works for me is an employee, neither a servant nor a friend. That's the proper relationship, one I learned from my Mexican friends. Please don't lecture me about changing the traditional relationship. I've been here long enough to see how it's changed over the years.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I have to admit that we treat our maid a lot better than our Mexican friends from GDL. They maintain the relationship well. And the maid respects them. Also she does not do anything she is not told to do.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

kcowan said:


> FWIW we have been refused a cab ride from the Vancouver airport when we get off the plane with 2 cats in carriers. They are Middle Eastern drivers. Fortunately, we just go down the line until someone accepts us.
> 
> But I never involve locals in my shopping in stores. They are not your friends, but paid servants. Friendly servants to be sure but they are there for the money.


I could not imagine EVER calling anyone that I employ to clean my home, watch my children a servent. 

I am no better than anyone that I have ever employed, be it in Canada, the UK, or here.

In my opinion, I find calling someone that you employ to do a job a servent very demeaning, as well as calling a housekeeper/ cleaning lady a maid.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Belizegirl said:


> I could not imagine EVER calling anyone that I employ to clean my home, watch my children a servent.
> 
> I am no better than anyone that I have ever employed, be it in Canada, the UK, or here.
> 
> In my opinion, I find calling someone that you employ to do a job a servent very demeaning, as well as calling a housekeeper/ cleaning lady a maid.


This is not a critique, Belizegirl. Noone wants to be derogatory in how they refer to employees but "employee" is a very generic term that applies to those that you employ. I think that you will find that the other terms that you refer to are more specific and not necessarily interchangeable. 

Even servant is not derogatory. Many dictionaries define servants as:
noun 
1. a person employed by another, especially to perform domestic duties. 
*2. a person in the **service** of another.* 
*3. a person employed by the government: a public servant.*

Some of the terms that have been used in this thread reflect a certain duty and others reflect expanded responsibilities. No matter what, all are employees (or servants - See #2 above) unless they are being supplied by an outside supplier in which case that outside supplier would be their employer.

The bottom line is that an "employee" is not a "partner." Those are two different things.

When a person confuses the relationship that exists between employer and employee that leads to other problems down the road. (This does not mean that one looks down on employees. Some employers highly respect their employees but they are still "employees.")


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Detailman said:


> This is not a critique, Belizegirl. Noone wants to be derogatory in how they refer to employees but "employee" is a very generic term that applies to those that you employ. I think that you will find that the other terms that you refer to are more specific and not necessarily interchangeable.
> 
> Even servant is not derogatory. Many dictionaries define servants as:
> noun
> ...


I agree with your definition of terms but I disagree with much of this employee/friend context. We have a housekeeper who is wonderful. She comes in and does the job. My wife recently had surgery and was unable to take care of herself. Our housekeeper came in for 7 days 24/7 and wouldn't let me do anything for my wife AND she wouldn't take any money for it. She said it was due to her love of my wife.

We always treat her as a friend and a worker. I have fund in my years of management that there are some people who must be managed. Some people who manage themselves and some who nothing helps. I have also found that one on one workers (someone with whom you work very closely) will either accept the friendship or take advantage of it. 

I'd rather try the friendship and see what happens than close it out from the start. It is always so much nicer to work with friends. 

But like they always say about me "do you know what boss spells back wards? It's a double SOB).


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

pappabee said:


> I agree with your definition of terms but I disagree with much of this employee/friend context. We have a housekeeper who is wonderful. She comes in and does the job. My wife recently had surgery and was unable to take care of herself. Our housekeeper came in for 7 days 24/7 and wouldn't let me do anything for my wife AND she wouldn't take any money for it. She said it was due to her love of my wife.
> 
> We always treat her as a friend and a worker. I have fund in my years of management that there are some people who must be managed. Some people who manage themselves and some who nothing helps. I have also found that one on one workers (someone with whom you work very closely) will either accept the friendship or take advantage of it.
> 
> ...


Pappabee,

I can't say that I disagree with what you say. And you have the right to feel the way you do. I basically feel the same way.

What I said is general information and should be the baseline for relationships. BUT, I agree that there are ALWAYS exceptions to the rule (or baseline). The problem is when people start with the baseline of "friendship." That is a mistake because friendship is special and is earned over a period of time. At least my definition of a friend requires that.

I clearly remember when you were looking for sources of help for your wife (it wasn't that long ago) and your joy when your housekeeper stepped forward. That is commendable and she was acting like a friend. I think that is wonderful. (I remember how I felt when you posted - I was really happy for you.) I have heard of similar experiences in Mexico and they warm the heart. That is what all hope to find.

I hope my explanation fills in the gaps. I did not mean that an employee cannot become a friend. I simply think that to start that way leaves one open to many disappointments and even difficulties that are not necessary. The initial relationship should be clear. Where it goes from there is an individual decision based on the circumstances.

Sort of like the long time friend becomes somewhat more and the next thing you know your best friend is your wife and thereafter your wife is your best friend. 

(I know that some could pick apart what I say line by line but please read between the lines. I am not saying that a person should be suspicious and hold a person that wants to develop a friendship at arms length until they have proven themselves. Sometimes we take things at face value and hope for the best. But this thread is talking about "employees: so please don't take the comments out of context.)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have special relationships with our housekeepers. The one in Vancouver interviewed us when we were looking. She is a gem. She cares for our cats when needed. She prepares our place for our return from Mexico. This year she came down for 10 days and visited with us a few times. She is more than a maid.

Our maid in Mexico is also special. We have recommended her for additional jobs but she says her 2 clients twice a week are enough. We went to her wedding.

Our handyman is also a special guy who is discriminating in what he does for whom.

We love these relationships. But we know enough about Mexican culture to have realistic expectations.

We give our maid aguinaldo even though it is not required. We pay her when we are not in Mexico.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

To RV: "huh?" - I do not understand the reply - but it doesn't matter. The reference I was getting at was being a minority within a community, which makes part of an even smaller group and the familiarities that evolve. It seems to make it more difficult to stay anonymous when one is so readily identifiable.

To the question: employer/employee relations. I cannot address the Mexican tradition, but after 40 years of being an employer, I can say that the line of that relationship needs a demarcation. I have made the error several times, including with business partners, of letting the business relationship cross over to the "friendship" side and I can count on less than one hand the number of employees/partners who have remained so.

I suppose in the "gold watch" days of lifetime employment and strong organizational loyalty that such a thing could happen, but in the employment situation of the current era, it is doubtful the atmosphere is the same. On the peer-to-peer level I assume it still exists, but on the employer/employee level that is more doubtful now.

There needs to be a separation and non-emotional attachment in the relationship. There is a a glaring fact: one day either you are going to have to fire the person, or they will quit. When the line is crossed, those days are very difficult. Once your employee (and that is not a derogatory word from where I come from) becomes your friend, your judgement for the benefit of your organization can become compromised.

But, that does not mean that one should have a less than honest relationship with an employee. It also doesn't mean you should not take an interest in their lives, what they do, how they feel. All of this affects the outcome you wish to have, whether it is creating a multimillion dollar company, or making your garden look the way you want.

As a corollary an employer must elicit trust and allegiance from an employee and it all comes down to the basic rule of life: Do not do unto others as you would not have them do unto you. Employees, associates, cast members (thank you Walt Disney) whatever you call them need to know the person employing them has their benefit in mind. In return, like in Pappabee's case, they will have some of that allegiance to the employer. I wanted the people who worked for me to know that I cared about them, that, yes, we could eat lunch together, and even go out to a ball game together, but in the end, our relationship was based on an employment contract and that may be the sum total of our similarity. It is the responsibility of an employer to make those (s)he employs feel as important as they are. and that what makes being an employer that much more difficult.

Lastly, when does one cross the line, if ever? Can't say - I've been to the weddings and funerals of people who I have worked with and worked for me, but I am not an intimate nor consider myself one, and they know that. 

The comment concerning the situation in Mexico, where it appears from what I'm reading, the "class" situation is much more defined than in the USA, this crossing over will create confusion. Again, not being there or in the situation, I can only surmise. [I will find out when we move as we will have a p/t maid and p/t gardener.] Question: If your gardener in Mexico has a celebration or a tragedy, would (s)he expect you, as an employer, to attend or invite you?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why would one want to remain anonymous? Our neighbors probably know more about us than we know about ourselves.
On the rest of it; I agree 100%. We care about our employees and they care about us. When I've been hospitalized for a rather serious situation, a bunch of them piled into an old borrowed Chevrolet and made it to Guadalajara to spend time at my bedside. They took over the house, plants and pets until my wife and I could go home.
We've also given support when they've had family emergencies or deaths.
Kindness flows both ways.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why would one want to remain anonymous? Our neighbors probably know more about us than we know about ourselves.
> On the rest of it; I agree 100%. We care about our employees and they care about us. When I've been hospitalized for a rather serious situation, a bunch of them piled into an old borrowed Chevrolet and made it to Guadalajara to spend time at my bedside. They took over the house, plants and pets until my wife and I could go home.
> We've also given support when they've had family emergencies or deaths.
> Kindness flows both ways.


OK - now I get your point! You are right, when you come into a community you want/need to join into it, at least that's what I want to do. But that does carry with it a loss of the privacy that being a hermit allows you. And when you lose that, then you are subject to being looked over, rather than overlooked and subject to the resulting criticism/praise that is attached to it. 

In the end, RV, you are right - I'd rather be looked over than overlooked - one needs people, none of us is meant to live totally alone.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Question: If your gardener in Mexico has a celebration or a tragedy, would (s)he expect you, as an employer, to attend or invite you?


Usually they invite you as a courtesy. It is OK to beg off due to other commitments, but it is expected that you will still make an appropriate contribution if you are invited.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> To RV: "huh?" - I do not understand the reply - but it doesn't matter. The reference I was getting at was being a minority within a community, which makes part of an even smaller group and the familiarities that evolve. It seems to make it more difficult to stay anonymous when one is so readily identifiable.
> 
> To the question: employer/employee relations. I cannot address the Mexican tradition, but after 40 years of being an employer, I can say that the line of that relationship needs a demarcation. I have made the error several times, including with business partners, of letting the business relationship cross over to the "friendship" side and I can count on less than one hand the number of employees/partners who have remained so.
> 
> ...


Very well said FHBOy! My experience is life too. Bottom line of all relationships (acquaintance, friend, employer, employee, relatives -- is respect. Sometimes when we go too far too soon we lose that respect and once that happens it is very hard to get back.

It seemed to me in the earlier story of the taxi cab driver that he lost his repsect for his client. He overstepped the boundaries, respect was lost on both parts. Was it because he thought he was being invited to go along shopping because he was a friend? I don't know and I don't care to guess. Doesn't matter. A boundary was crossed. Bottom line, respect was lacking.

Start with respect. Build from there. Without respect, you will build nothing.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

kcowan said:


> Usually they invite you as a courtesy. It is OK to beg off due to other commitments, but it is expected that you will still make an appropriate contribution if you are invited.


THIS.

When my husband and I got married, his boss not only didn't show up, he didn't even congratulate DH as he was leaving work the day before the wedding and our honeymoon, much less send a card or a gift.

As a business owner, I was more than appalled by that breach of employer-employee etiquette.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> THIS.
> 
> When my husband and I got married, his boss not only didn't show up, he didn't even congratulate DH as he was leaving work the day before the wedding and our honeymoon, much less send a card or a gift.
> 
> As a business owner, I was more than appalled by that breach of employer-employee etiquette.


Not good at all. And whether he knows it or not he has lost some respect from both of you and deservingly so. 

If he wants to succeed in business and earn loyalty from his employees he should pay attention more. Sometimes you only get a few kicks at the can and then you have lost it forever.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Detailman said:


> Not good at all. And whether he knows it or not he has lost some respect from both of you and deservingly so.
> 
> If he wants to succeed in business and earn loyalty from his employees he should pay attention more. Sometimes you only get a few kicks at the can and then you have lost it forever.


I agree.

And, in the schadenfreude department, there was a restructuring of the entire department in the past year. Guess who was one of the people who "left to pursue other opportunities"?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I agree.
> 
> And, in the schadenfreude department, there was a restructuring of the entire department in the past year. Guess who was one of the people who "left to pursue other opportunities"?


 :clap2:

Nemesis!!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> THIS.
> 
> When my husband and I got married, his boss not only didn't show up, he didn't even congratulate DH as he was leaving work the day before the wedding and our honeymoon, much less send a card or a gift.
> 
> As a business owner, I was more than appalled by that breach of employer-employee etiquette.


DH???? What means "DH"?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> DH???? What means "DH"?


D=Devoted (some say "Dear")(some very cynical ones say "Deluded")
H=Husband..... also W=Wife, D=Daughter etcetera


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

circle110 said:


> D=Devoted (some say "Dear")(some very cynical ones say "Deluded")
> H=Husband..... also W=Wife, D=Daughter etcetera


message self-deleted for ...


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

I find the expat way of treating cleaning staff very interesting. I'm starting to think that the stereotype of the foreigner who is harsh and demeaning to his/her domestic employees doesn't hold much water. 

In Mexico, we have a deep rooted problem of classism. The cleaning lady is rarely thought of as a friend, more like a friendly employee in the best case, and just a cleaning servant who is below the employers in the worst. That's what I've seen, at least in my part of the country. My family hasn't had anyone to help us with the cleaning in many years, but I've seen how some friend's families treat their domestic staff and it's saddening. There's even a derogatory term for cleaning ladies: "chacha" that's short for "muchacha". It's a very offensive name.

About the taxi problem, this is the first time I've ever heard of someone taking the driver shopping with them and hugging them if there's no relationship apart from the labour relation. It's true that some taxi drivers are very friendly and chatty, but the line between personal friends and work related relations is still the same. Maybe the OPs friendly attitude made the driver think that they were really friends and he got hurt when the OP stopped using his services? 

And as sad as it is, most taxis won't pick people with large animals, since they have no guarantee that the owner will pay for any potencial mess. It's something that has to be taken into account when traveling with dogs.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Quetza said:


> I find the expat way of treating cleaning staff very interesting. I'm starting to think that the stereotype of the foreigner who is harsh and demeaning to his/her domestic employees doesn't hold much water.
> 
> In Mexico, we have a deep rooted problem of classism.


I feel that many of us here also have a problem with classism, we seem to revolt against it. Perhaps being enlightened (and I am not being sarcastic) or more sensitive as to relationships in foreign cultures makes it so, or that many of us are Boomers who came to age in the late 50' thru the 70's. Another reason, at least for USAer (I can't speak for Canadians) is that the USA society was based on a lack of classes and a mobility within them, unlike European and British society, so that USAer naturally revolt against it.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Speaking as a Canuck, we tend to adopt the culture of the country we are in rather than impose our values from home. That gets us readily accepted in foreign cultures.

I have found many expats in PV who have difficulty with that. Treatment of animals is one of the obvious areas of conflict. We treat animals as family members whereas Mexicans treat them as possessions. They are openly critical of how we treat them. Our staff are amazed that we cart our cats back and forth whereas they would leave them behind to fend for themselves. One of many social differences. And it gives rise to the "condo cat" phenomenon.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> I feel that many of us here also have a problem with classism, we seem to revolt against it. Perhaps being enlightened (and I am not being sarcastic) or more sensitive as to relationships in foreign cultures makes it so, or that many of us are Boomers who came to age in the late 50' thru the 70's. Another reason, at least for USAer (I can't speak for Canadians) is that the USA society was based on a lack of classes and a mobility within them, unlike European and British society, so that USAer naturally revolt against it.


One of the reasons I think many expats from Canada and the USA don't accllimate well in Mexico is they don't accept the traditions of Mexico and the standards of behavior as practiced by middle-class and upper middle-class Mexicans. There are classes in the USA, Canada and Mexico. Each country describes the interactions a bit differently. Mexicans seem to me to be upfront and more honest about these things. Adapt or perish. Expats who attempt to change the customs are destined for failure. These are my observations.


----------

